# .Net Scene in HK



## krokonoster (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

Lived in China before (Shanghai for over 5 years) and plan to return, but seriously consider Hong Kong.

Curious about the IT scene over there for Software Developers in the dot Net domain.
(To be specific : I'm a senior developer using C#, Asp Net MVC/Web API, etc, etc)

If there's some dot net developers coming across my post:
* What can one expect in terms of job security and salary range?

Also been advised it will be easier on the wallet living in Shenzhen but the commute sounds like a killer? (Traveled that route before and from what I remember it's a pretty long train ride then walk and going through customs)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Krok


----------

